# Are these anime? (shows on Disney, Nickelodeon)



## Forlong (Jul 5, 2009)

Do shows like _Teen Titans_, _Avatar_, and _Kim Possible_ count as anime?  The dictionary identifies it as an animation style, so saying Americans can't draw anime would be like saying they can't do Kung Fu.  Wouldn't it?



Yeah, I put KP on that list.  BITE ME!


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 5, 2009)

Anime and kung fu are different things, seeing as how kung fu is originally meaning one's expertise in any skill, not necessarily martial arts. 

 Teen Titans and Avatar, I could see being "considered" anime, though more-so Avatar.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 5, 2009)

Avatar is definitely American Anime.
Teen titans... Maybe.
KP... No.


----------



## Slacker (Jul 5, 2009)

It's animated.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 5, 2009)

Kim Possible...?

They're not Japanese, so _nope_.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 5, 2009)

Them? ANIME?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, they're anime along with family guy and american dad.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2009)

Kim Possible? Teen Titans? 

Avatar? Eh, an American anime?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 5, 2009)

No. Anime is just japanese cartoons.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jul 5, 2009)

They're just Animated...Cartoons...they're not Anime. Anime is pure Japanese Animation. Avatar does seem like it comes pretty close. But in the end. It's a soft show. i did watch the entire series tho


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2009)

As anime as Futurama.

EDIT: Fuck Smoke, I'm keeping the joke in.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

"Anime is animation originating in _Japan_."


----------



## Catterix (Jul 5, 2009)

No, they're American cartoons that are replicating the style of specific anime.

Anime is just the name for anything that's a cartoon in Japan. It isn't necessarily a specific style. Anime has since become to mean in the West a style recognisable as anime, ie. stylish character designs, mouth flaps, emotive eyes, etc.

So, if you want, they are Americanime, because they're doing it in the same style as what is commonly called "anime".

But seriously? Anime means any cartoon from Japan. Are they from Japan? No.


----------



## krome (Jul 5, 2009)

No       .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2009)

Kim Possible?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jul 5, 2009)

Anime is Japanese animation. Although, Avatar does have concepts and ideas from anime, it still is American animation.

Teen Titans I can say the same for too.

But Kim Possible, no lol.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 5, 2009)

Kim Possible...ANIME?! WAT.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

THE SIMPSON IS THE BEST ANIME EVER


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 5, 2009)

A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

No.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

Cartoony, of course.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 5, 2009)

Avatar and Teen Titans are animesque, American cartoons that were drawn and animated to mimic that of japanese anime. Simply stated while we know that anime is simply cartoons animated in japan (despite that yes, Tom and Jerry in Japan is also called anime), business and execs think it is a cash cow simply waiting to be mined and sold to the public...

Hell, there's a whole trope about this.
Titties may fade, but they never run.

I wouldn't take everything they say for granted because it is of course just a wiki.

Oh, and as far as Kim Possible goes. No... Not one bit.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 6, 2009)

Anime is Japanese animation.

If something American-made looks anime, they just borrowed the style.

They are not considered anime.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 6, 2009)

Avatar characters are not anime style. but they just anime funny/omake like faces

and in japan the world Anime is for animation of any kind even GG.


----------



## Chlorine (Aug 1, 2009)

lol Kim Possible? wtf?
The most anime-like thing Disney has made is W.I.T.C.H, pretty much trying to copy the whole magical girl genre. And Teen Titans is way more anime-like than Avatar IMO. 

But yeah, what everyone else said, not Japanese, can't be anime, etc etc.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually from what I've seen, Avatar was accepted much more by anime fans that Teen Titans was. So what does that tell you?


----------



## Cel (Aug 2, 2009)

Why can't these shows be regarded as anime?  Miyazaki's latest movie "Ponyo" looks a lot like american cartoons, yet people will still regard it as an anime.. so what gives?


----------



## illusion (Aug 2, 2009)

Cel said:


> Why can't these shows be regarded as anime?  Miyazaki's latest movie "Ponyo" looks a lot like american cartoons, yet people will still regard it as an anime.. so what gives?



Look at it this way, even if Honda made a car that looked like a Mustang, it would still be considred an import and vice versa.

It's the same with Anime and American cartoons.


----------



## Yoona (Aug 2, 2009)

Kim Possible definitely isn't. Avatar comes close though. 

They are American cartoons drawn in a style similar to anime.
Anime is from Japan.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2009)

This thread did not need to be necroed.


----------



## Cel (Aug 2, 2009)

illusion said:


> Look at it this way, even if Honda made a car that looked like a Mustang, it would still be considred an import and vice versa.
> 
> It's the same with Anime and American cartoons.



While that may be true, it would be ignorant not to recognize that "anime" has come to mean much more than "japanese animation."  Today, "anime" can be also seen as a _style_ of animation that originated in Japan.  When people say that Avatar is an anime, they are saying that Avatar is an "anime style" american cartoon.  The only people complaining about some american shows being called "anime" are those who are too hung up on their Japanese counterparts and can't accept that the meaning of the word is evolving...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2009)

Would Boondocks season 2 be considered Anime since the studio who produced it is Japanese-based?  Madhouse.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 2, 2009)

Anime is the word used by the japanese for animation. All animation whatever it come from is called anime. In the West anime is the name we use for japanese animation. But you know guy, in my country, we use the word "cartoon" for american animation and "dessin animé" for our animation.


----------

